

Password chart - silentbicycle
http://www.passwordchart.com/

======
ivey
Picking and remembering strong passwords isn't really a pain. There are
several systems that are easy to use and easy to remember.

I've been using Diceware (hand-rolled for really secure, PRNG-based for most
web apps) for a while and have no trouble remembering the handful I need
regularly. Others go in a password safe where they belong.

